

Show HN: Taking snapshots of the active processes in your system - pvaldes
http://pvaldes.esdebian.org/49625/mapa-procesos-sistema-ii

======
pvaldes
This is a small perl program that I wrote to draw the active processes in a
GNU system.

Text is in spanish, but you don't really need it to grasp the idea. Just take
a look at the figures or, if you want, play a little with the code. Before to
use it you will need to have installed graphviz and libgetopt-long-
descriptive-perl

This can be used to 1) play and learn about how programs interact in a gnu
system, 2) discover the programs that are "memory eaters" and 3) be able to
take quick snapshots of your system and save it in several pdfs if the
computer starts to go slow for any reason.

Of course you will only be able to drawn the processes that you own. As root
you can see the whole thing.

